# D Day beaches and museums



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, I am sure this has been asked many times. We are landing in Cherbourg and were wanting to look round the beaches and museums connected with DDay. Can anyone recommend any places that we should not miss. Also any other things in that area that is a must to see. Any information would be grateful.
Derek


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

So much to see and so many places...
They do a discount card that gives a reduction to some of the museums, so that is worth buying. Look on here at the campsite database as many aires are already listed..
It's been 2 or 3 years since we went and only saw part of it.. Certainly worth a visit and being in a motorhome makes it even better.
Also get in the Bayeur tapestry as it's not far away and you can overnight right in the middle of the town. 10 min walk max..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Derek.
This should cover most of the sights.......................

http://www.atlantikwall.org.uk/

and

http://normandy1944.org.uk/index.htm

Ray.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get one of these passers!!!

http://www.normandiememoire.com/76.normandiepass?lang=en

They sell them at any of the museums and costs just 1 euro but saves you a couple of euros....you will need 1 per person!!

You get them in most museums and shops so keep an eye out for them!!!!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A long time ago I drove a bus party of teenagers, following a tour guide.
There are dozens of things and places to see but it was Omaha beach and the enormous cemetery that really kicked home what went on.
Taking a look at what had been a cliff (Omaha) where hundreds of people had been wrongly directed to. The damage to the cliff and pointless waste of lives here is dramatic from both German and American viewpoints. Then when visiting the Cemetery and looking at the ages of the dead and sheer scale of the place, I defy anyone not to be moved.
The Museum at Aramanche puts statistics and plans, explanations and outcomes but this is only interesting compared to the reality I have just mentioned.

Alan


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Pegasus bridge was very interesting.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> A long time ago I drove a bus party of teenagers, following a tour guide.
> There are dozens of things and places to see but it was Omaha beach and the enormous cemetery that really kicked home what went on.
> Taking a look at what had been a cliff (Omaha) where hundreds of people had been wrongly directed to. The damage to the cliff and pointless waste of lives here is dramatic from both German and American viewpoints. Then when visiting the Cemetery and looking at the ages of the dead and sheer scale of the place, I defy anyone not to be moved.
> The Museum at Aramanche puts statistics and plans, explanations and outcomes but this is only interesting compared to the reality I have just mentioned.
> ...


I'll second the above and throw in St Mere Egilise (if that is how you spell it) The one with the parachute and dummy hanging off the church steeple.
peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The german battery at Longues Sur Mer is well worth a visit, it is the only one with the guns still intact. You can also wild camp on the headland on the site


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

As has been said Pegasus Bridge in my opinion is another site well worth a vistit and not too far away, also, St Maire-eglise, (I think that's how it's spelt), It's where during the invasion a guy got hung up on the church spire by his parachute. You can park overnight in the church carpark. For the beaches Arromanche is always a place to visit, there is a good museum there. Also there is a small campsite about a mile from the town centre that is very good. If you leave the main parking area in Arromanche, (the sea behind you), turn right and take the road out of town and up the hill the site is around a mile up the road on the left. Sorry I can't give you an exact address, I've lost the gps co-ordinates we had for it


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Plus the American Cemetery and museum which is awesome.

Bob


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Le Memorial de Caen Museum (Peace Museum) is acknowledge as the best WW!! museum in France. It doesn't glorify war in any but really brings home the horror and futility both from a military and civilian point of view. Once you walk down the sloped entrance inside you are hooked. Not far from the motorway and decent parking too.

Link: http://www.memorial-caen.fr/portailgb/

Of course if you are there round the 6th June you will be able to talk to many people who were actually involved in the invasion. My most moving moment was talking to a crowd of veterans after the laying of wreaths at Ranville.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Le Memorial de Caen Museum (Peace Museum) is acknowledged as the best WW!! museum in France. It doesn't glorify war in any but really brings home the horror and futility both from a military and civilian point of view. Once you walk down the sloped entrance inside you are hooked. Not far from the motorway and decent parking too.

Link: http://www.memorial-caen.fr/portailgb/

Of course if you are there round the 6th June you will be able to talk to many people who were actually involved in the invasion. My most moving moment was talking to a crowd of veterans after the laying of wreaths at Ranville.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi All, 
Exactly what I was looking for. Maybe need an extra few days, its going to be the beginning of May not June, thats a shame. 
Thanks again everybody for all the information.
Derek


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Yvonne and I did a cycle touring holiday of the Cotentin Peninsular a few years ago.

Places that really stood out were:-

The War Cemetaries. The contrast between the American, British and German was really stark. We were in tears at the British Cemetary reading the poignant inscriptions. We saw kirk Douglas and the biggest bodyguard you ever did see, at the American Cemetary.

Omaha beach and any other of the beaches you can get to.

Just looking at them and then thinking, would you want to have been involved in the landing here?

Arromanches, take a look at the Mulberry Harbour and the Museum

As you ride around, you will see in most villages a war Cemetary, take some time out to stop and look around.

We also took time out to visit Bayeux and view the tapestry, then hell for leather back to Cherbourg to get the ferry.

On a bike you are are a little limited as to what you can see in a week.
We would have visited Mont St Michael if we had time.

A great place to visit and Yvonne found the world war 11 history fascinating - now that's a first!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We went there a few years ago and I was all up for seeing as many museums and sites as I could. Ann didn't want to go as she said she'd find it too upsetting. Anyway, I left here in the van at the municipal site at Bayeaux and off I popped to the war cemetary and museum.

Two hours later I was back and my appetite for seeing these sites was sated! It was far too upsetting! It is very important to go to see them to remind us about the truth of these parts of our history, but be warned! It isn't like watching a movie, this is real people who died and by going there you get to know them. 

I looked up some people who had the same family name as mine. As far as I know they were no relation. But I imagined what I was doing at their age, drinking cider, listening to bands, chasing girls. They were seeing slaughter all around and dying themselves!

Never forget!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*DDay beaches*

I'm going in April it;s all part of a book I am trying to write about my Uncles war record which includes DDay landing on Gold beach at 07:25 on June 6 with the 5th Batt. East Yorks. The following week he was missing believed killed in action but was reported alive a week later. He had already been in the East Africa campaigns and the invasion of Sicily and went on to finish in Norway but he would never talk about it so all my information has to come from service and war records.
Looking forward to the trip so any tips from others who have been is very useful.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention I have the book Walking D Day by Paul Reed which gives you detailed walks of all the important sites: Pegasus Bridge, Merville Battery, all the beaches, Arromanches, and Mulberry, Sur-Mer-Engise etc. See the book here

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Graham.
We are 20 miles SW of St. Mere Eglise on the D15 is you need a base.

Ray.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for that link Paul - gave me a perfect last minute b'day present for my husband!!!



zappy61 said:


> Forgot to mention I have the book Walking D Day by Paul Reed which gives you detailed walks of all the important sites: Pegasus Bridge, Merville Battery, all the beaches, Arromanches, and Mulberry, Sur-Mer-Engise etc. See the book here
> 
> Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Agree with all above. As your coming into Cherbourg however you might want to spend a couple of days around the top of the peninsula. I can't remember what it called (raynipper will know) but when you come off the ferry turn left and about 7 miles up the road there is a bit of a peninsula and some superb little coves villages and some superb wild spots on the beach. There is even an aire on a farm there I believe. Just a bit further down in the direction you want to go is Barfleur and (I think) gatville light house which I think is the tallest or second tallest light house in Europe. Barfleur is lovely and you can park overnight there or as we did right under the lighthouse.

Agree about the gun battery at longues sur mer. Well worth a visit and a great wild spot on the cliffs just past the guns. In 2009 when all the 65th d day celebrations were going on we spent the night up there with a Load of ww2 military vehicles


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> There is even an aire on a farm there I believe.


49.38693 -0.94894

Very nice it is too. 

The Google Street View must have been taken three or four years ago, as it's well established now with flowers and shrubbery between the pitches.

A couple of miles toward Arromanches there's a small, but very interesting museum on the left. Very cluttered and disorganised, but well worth a visit. It has two landing craft in fair condition - and you don't see them everywhere!

49.375103,-0.908785

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Agree with all above. As your coming into Cherbourg however you might want to spend a couple of days around the top of the peninsula. I can't remember what it called (raynipper will know) but when you come off the ferry turn left and about 7 miles up the road there is a bit of a peninsula and some superb little coves villages and some superb wild spots on the beach. There is even an aire on a farm there I believe. Just a bit further down in the direction you want to go is Barfleur and (I think) gatville light house which I think is the tallest or second tallest light house in Europe. Barfleur is lovely and you can park overnight there or as we did right under the lighthouse.


Yes Barry.
It's called "The bit to the right of Cherbourg".

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> It's called "The bit to the right of Cherbourg". Ray.


But be careful Barry.

If you are going *down *it's then called "_The bit to the *left*_!"

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Hi Graham.
> We are 20 miles SW of St. Mere Eglise on the D15 is you need a base.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,
Thank you very much for your kind offer I may well take you up on it. Can you PM me the details of where you are?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Graham, it's all on my website. Click camping and then the picture and it should present it all to you.

Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Graham, it's all on my website. Click camping and then the picture and it should present it all to you.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray I have it now will be in touch when I have finalised the itinerary.

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > There is even an aire on a farm there I believe.
> ...


Nah thats not it. The sticky out bit that I am referring to is much nearer Cherbourg and now I am back at my PC I found it. Its called Fermanville. Lovely little rugged peninsula to the right of Cherbourg if your looking at google maps.

Fermanville

Little Aire here for about €3 on a farm.
49.69002 -1.467309

Brilliant Wildy spot here just around the corner.
49.69101 -1.45565

Gatteville-le-Phare lighthouse. A mile or two north of Barfleur
49.69510, -1.26804
http://goo.gl/maps/XxMS0 we stopped a hundred yards or so further up the road away from the houses which may have been empty. There are quite a few places along this stretch

Reville Aire. This is like a CL really. €7 inc EHU and services. We did a lot of wild camping in this area and just stopped here for a charge up. Very nice.
49.62577 -1.25371


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
Do you mean 'Flamonville' where the two nuclear power stations are?

Yep, lovely port at Dielette with two super restaurants. One in a portakabin for oiks like me and another at the Commodore Club for you Barry.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ies-win-war-uncovered-seabed-69-years-on.html

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Barry.
> Do you mean 'Flamonville' where the two nuclear power stations are?
> 
> Yep, lovely port at Dielette with two super restaurants. One in a portakabin for oiks like me and another at the Commodore Club for you Barry.
> ...


No! Are you sure you live there? 

Here man! http://goo.gl/maps/UH8pp

Fermanville.

Its the nearest town / village. The sticky out bit is the bit I mean.

We did go to the other places you mentioned. In fact we have been right around the coast but I enjoyed that bit on the top right corner and Barfleur area the best.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, that Fermanville Barry. !!!! :? 
We don't get that way as it's too near the airport and the one flight a week can be so intrusive.
Le Vast is very picturesque though.

I still like the other coast near the Nuke station as the fish and moules are ready cooked.

Soon be car boot season and I can indulge in my addiction.......
Frites and a sausage cooked in tepid oil by a tractor mechanic with grimy hands and no toilet.

Ray.

p.s. we also have dozens of truckers and white van man restaurants where a four course lunch with wine, cider and often a coffee for €12.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oh, that Fermanville Barry. !!!! :?
> We don't get that way as it's too near the airport and the one flight a week can be so intrusive.
> Le Vast is very picturesque though.
> 
> ...


I can see why you like living there. Its a terrific part of France and I think under visited and often missed. That Normandie Express boat that goes to Portsmouth is brilliant as well. Goes like the clappers. I think from memory your passing the Isle of Wight in just over an hour from Cherbourg.


----------

